# CCTV tester



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm getting more calls for cameras and I need to buy a tester. I'm looking for one that will do ptz controls, power the camera, and test the video output with a screen. I've been looking at this one:

http://www.amazon.com/CCTV-Speed-Do...F8&qid=1342190307&sr=8-3&keywords=cctv+tester

Has anybody used this one? If anybody has any suggestions for one I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...92&div=2&l1=testers&l2=testers_coax&l3=33-892

This is the only one you will ever need, absolutely amazing. It's around 1000 dollars however if you know the right people it can be less


----------

